# Public Safety Officer II Rhode Island School of Design



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Public Safety Officer II*
Rhode Island School of Design 
in Providence, RI

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 10/18/2022
*Application Due:* Open Until Filled
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Job Summary*
Rhode Island School of Design (RISD) is seeking to fill several Public Safety Officer II-level positions to join its Public Safety Department, which works in partnership with the Brown University and Providence Police departments to maintain a safe campus environment and support the educational mission of the College. This position is a valuable member of the RISD community and is responsible for maintaining and ensuring the safety and security of students, faculty, and staff along with College-owned or used properties through effective emergency medical and incident response, comprehensive building and campus property security, parking enforcement, shuttle and escort service.
The successful candidate will thrive in a campus environment that is committed to advancing the principles of social equity and inclusion, and equal access to resources and opportunities.
*
Required Knowledge/Skills/Experience:*


Must pass a pre-employment background check, physical and psychological examinations, insurance and driver’s record check, and National Crime Records check and must be fingerprinted.
The incumbent is required to become a State of RI licensed EMT and to complete the RI College & University Public Safety Training Academy (or equivalent training as determined by the Director) within two years of the date of hire as a condition of continued employment.
Must complete Field Training and Evaluation Program to include training in CPR/First Aid, safe driving practices, OC spray, defensive tactics, expandable batons and handcuffing procedures within timeframe as approved by the Director.
Ability to function independently, with moderate supervision, completing assigned work in a timely manner is required, as is the ability to prioritize based on emerging circumstances and changing priorities.
Must work well under stressful conditions.
Possession and continuous maintenance of a valid driver’s license and safe driving record in accordance with RISD standards required. 
Must possess strong human relations skills with a proven ability to interact with community members from diverse backgrounds.
Must be able to provide clear and professional verbal communication via radio and telephone to responding emergency agencies, and other officers.
Must be able to maintain a professional demeanor and appearance in uniform, directly engaging with members of the RISD community, Providence Police and Fire Departments, other college campus public safety departments, visitors, vendors, and the general public.
A High School Diploma, GED or equivalent combination of education and experience is required.
Minimum of one (1) to two (2) years of security employment, formal security training, or related experience is preferred.

FOR MORE INFORMATION AND TO APPLY: Public Safety Officer II, Rhode Island School of Design
RISD is an Equal Opportunity Employer. Employment decisions are made without regard to race, color, religion, sex, age, national origin, disability, veteran status, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, genetics, or any other protected characteristic as established by law.


----------

